# 91 240sx maybe for sale



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a 1991 Nissan 240sx hatch that I'm thinking about selling its been sitting in my garage now for about 2 years and I have no time to work on this one.

the person I bought it from stripped it for doing a Silvia conversion on it. so it's basically a rolling chassis. it has a DOHC engine that is totally tore apart. and a SOHC engine that I was mounting into the car. I have both the DOHC & SOHC ECU's. the SOHC ECU is installed currently. the car has a sunroof and is a 5spd but the transmission is blown and needs to be either rebuilt or just replaced (all gears gone).

the car last time I did a carfax on it had never been reported in an accident and has never been on the road since I've owned it. I was just going to continue the conversion so I left the car in its current state.

what would be a good asking price for a car in rolling chassis state but comes basically with 2 engines? I think I have all the parts from the car originally but they are in storage totes (think blue totes people use for shirts).

here are some old pictures of the car 
































































let me know what you guys think would be a good asking price. I have just about everything I would think. including the seats etc but never had the time to put this one back together since I've been working on my 93

and pictures I took yesterday of the 91

I removed the headlights and front fenders, the hood was never attached when i bought the car. the fenders I have in my shed I was trying to fit my GTST fenders and hood onto my car. they was modded from the guy on 240sxforum i bought them from. he had them on his s13 hatch.






















































































































tell me what you think

James


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

people interested fell free to contact me using any of these

AIM: collectorarcade
yahoo: james_quest
MSN: [email protected]
email: [email protected]
Xboxlive: lwizardl xbl


----------



## nismo~kid (Mar 30, 2008)

hey i was wondering how much you are asking for it
and where do u live


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

Battle Creek, Michigan. I haven't decided yet on if I'm going to sell it yet. but if someone makes me a good offer on it then I'll probably let it go since I'm just about finished getting my 93 back to fully working. only things left on my 93 are brakes and muffler. where are you from?


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

i've also found the digital dash display that I'm also including with this car. looking to get around $2100 or best offer on it


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

3 grand more and you can buy mine with a fully built sr20


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

most forums frown on thread jacking. so if your trying to sell you car post in your own section please not in my post. thanks


----------



## 240nspec (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to say you have one heck of a mess there! theres no way I would ever have even nearly enough time away from work to even to begin to touch that, much props to whoever brings it to life!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you know, there is a classifieds section on this forum.......


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

lwizardl said:


> most forums frown on thread jacking. so if your trying to sell you car post in your own section please not in my post. thanks


ok sure lil wizard do you really think im gonna sell mine for that price. lol


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

possibly sold


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Kelley Blue Book price for a 91 in fair condition is $970. Since your car is in pieces, trying to sell it as a car on wheels is going to be tough. You're better off to part it out.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*thank you rogoman*

i agree with rogoman, i want that oil pan from the Dohc i would love the Dashboard too i got cracks in mine and none in yours theres tons of shit i want on that car you have.... i would definantly part it out. you will get much more cash out of it by doing that.


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

well I'm going to consider parting it out since the guy that was going to buy it hasn't contacted me back yet so make offers on parts etc and I'll decide on who gets what if I part it out. you might have to tell me what the part looks like in the pictures so I know what your wanting since I'm not a mechanic and I don't know most of the parts.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*i would want*

oil pan, wheels, middle console dash, maybe some of the ka24de engine parts, etc... i dont know exactly what i need yet i am taking my ka24de apart in about a week for an engine rebuild.


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

ok possibly sold again


----------



## lwizardl (Feb 24, 2005)

ok I'm just going to part it out. can an admin please close this thread for me.


----------

